# lot of problems after portmaster -a (gettext/libintl upgrade errors)



## sysman (Jun 3, 2010)

... portmaster -a
after proposed me following pkgs upgrade:

```
===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Upgrade ORBit2-2.14.18 to ORBit2-2.14.18_1
        Upgrade gio-fam-backend-2.24.1 to gio-fam-backend-2.24.1_1
        Upgrade gamin-0.1.10_3 to gamin-0.1.10_4
        Upgrade glib-2.24.1 to glib-2.24.1_1
        Upgrade libIDL-0.8.14 to libIDL-0.8.14_1
        Upgrade bison-2.4.1,1 to bison-2.4.1_1,1
        Upgrade m4-1.4.14,1 to m4-1.4.14_1,1
        Upgrade aspell-0.60.6_2 to aspell-0.60.6_3
        Upgrade atk-1.30.0 to atk-1.30.0_1
        Upgrade gobject-introspection-0.6.11 to gobject-introspection-0.6.11_1
        Upgrade flex-2.5.35_3 to flex-2.5.35_4
        Upgrade help2man-1.38.2 to help2man-1.38.2_1
        Upgrade p5-gettext-1.05_2 to p5-gettext-1.05_3
        Upgrade avahi-app-0.6.25_2 to avahi-app-0.6.25_3
        Upgrade dbus-glib-0.86 to dbus-glib-0.86_1
        Upgrade bash-4.1.5_1 to bash-4.1.5_2
        Upgrade binutils-2.20.1_1 to binutils-2.20.1_2
        Upgrade brasero-2.30.1 to brasero-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade desktop-file-utils-0.15_1 to desktop-file-utils-0.15_2
        Upgrade gconf2-2.28.1 to gconf2-2.28.1_1
        Upgrade polkit-0.96_1 to polkit-0.96_2
        Upgrade eggdbus-0.6 to eggdbus-0.6_1
        Upgrade libxslt-1.1.26 to libxslt-1.1.26_1
        Upgrade gtk-2.20.1_1 to gtk-2.20.1_2
        Upgrade shared-mime-info-0.71 to shared-mime-info-0.71_1
        Upgrade pango-1.28.0 to pango-1.28.0_1
        Upgrade gvfs-1.6.2 to gvfs-1.6.2_1
        Upgrade libsoup-2.30.1 to libsoup-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade popt-1.14 to popt-1.14_1
        Upgrade gnome-keyring-2.30.1_1 to gnome-keyring-2.30.1_2
        Upgrade libgnome-keyring-2.30.1 to libgnome-keyring-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade gnutls-2.8.6 to gnutls-2.8.6_1
        Upgrade libgpg-error-1.7 to libgpg-error-1.7_1
        Upgrade libgphoto2-2.4.7 to libgphoto2-2.4.7_1
        Upgrade libexif-0.6.18 to libexif-0.6.18_1
        Upgrade gnome-mount-0.8_5 to gnome-mount-0.8_6
        Upgrade libnotify-0.4.5_3 to libnotify-0.4.5_4
        Upgrade hal-0.5.14_7 to hal-0.5.14_8
        Upgrade consolekit-0.4.1_2 to consolekit-0.4.1_3
        Upgrade policykit-gnome-0.9.2_4 to policykit-gnome-0.9.2_5
        Upgrade gnome-doc-utils-0.20.1 to gnome-doc-utils-0.20.1_1
        Upgrade gawk-3.1.7 to gawk-3.1.7_1
        Upgrade libgsf-1.14.18 to libgsf-1.14.18_1
        Upgrade librsvg2-2.26.3 to librsvg2-2.26.3_1
        Upgrade libcroco-0.6.2 to libcroco-0.6.2_1
        Upgrade gtk-engines2-2.20.1 to gtk-engines2-2.20.1_1
        Upgrade totem-pl-parser-2.30.0 to totem-pl-parser-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade gnome-vfs-2.24.3 to gnome-vfs-2.24.3_1
        Upgrade gnome-mime-data-2.18.0_3 to gnome-mime-data-2.18.0_4
        Upgrade gmime-24-2.4.10 to gmime-24-2.4.15
        Upgrade nautilus-2.30.1 to nautilus-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade py26-gtk-2.17.0_3 to py26-gtk-2.17.0_4
        Upgrade unique-1.1.6 to unique-1.1.6_1
        Upgrade libSM-1.1.1,1 to libSM-1.1.1_1,1
        Upgrade bug-buddy-2.30.0 to bug-buddy-2.30.0_1
        Upgrade evolution-data-server-2.30.1_1 to evolution-data-server-2.30.1_2
        Upgrade libgweather-2.30.0 to libgweather-2.30.0_1
        Upgrade libbonobo-2.24.3 to libbonobo-2.24.3_1
        Upgrade libgtop-2.28.1_2 to libgtop-2.28.1_3
        Upgrade eog-2.30.1 to eog-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade libgnomecanvas-2.30.1 to libgnomecanvas-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade libbonoboui-2.24.3 to libbonoboui-2.24.3_1
        Upgrade libgnome-2.30.0 to libgnome-2.30.0_1
        Upgrade libgnomeui-2.24.3 to libgnomeui-2.24.3_1
        Upgrade evince-2.30.1 to evince-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade poppler-gtk-0.12.4 to poppler-gtk-0.12.4_1
        Upgrade gcalctool-5.30.1,2 to gcalctool-5.30.1_1,2
        Upgrade gconf-editor-2.30.0,1 to gconf-editor-2.30.0_1,1
        Upgrade gedit-2.30.2 to gedit-2.30.2_1
        Upgrade iso-codes-3.16 to iso-codes-3.16_1
        Upgrade getopt-1.1.4_1 to getopt-1.1.4_2
        Upgrade ggz-client-libs-0.0.14.1_1 to ggz-client-libs-0.0.14.1_2
        Upgrade glibmm-2.24.2,1 to glibmm-2.24.2_2,1
        Upgrade libsigc++-2.2.6 to libsigc++-2.2.7
        Upgrade gnome-applets-2.30.0_1 to gnome-applets-2.30.0_2
        Upgrade gucharmap-2.30.1 to gucharmap-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade libgnomeprint-2.18.7 to libgnomeprint-2.18.7_1
        Upgrade libgnomecups-0.2.3_2,1 to libgnomecups-0.2.3_3,1
        Upgrade gnome-settings-daemon-2.30.1 to gnome-settings-daemon-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade pulseaudio-0.9.21_3 to pulseaudio-0.9.21_4
        Upgrade libgnomekbd-2.30.1 to libgnomekbd-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade libgnomeprintui-2.18.5 to libgnomeprintui-2.18.5_1
        Upgrade py26-gnome-desktop-2.30.0_1 to py26-gnome-desktop-2.30.0_2
        Upgrade gnome-media-2.30.0 to gnome-media-2.30.0_1
        Upgrade metacity-2.30.1 to metacity-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade zenity-2.30.0 to zenity-2.30.0_1
        Upgrade gnome-menus-2.30.0 to gnome-menus-2.30.0_1
        Upgrade gnome-control-center-2.30.1 to gnome-control-center-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade gnome-session-2.30.0 to gnome-session-2.30.0_1
        Upgrade upower-0.9.4 to upower-0.9.4_1
        Upgrade gnome-system-monitor-2.28.1 to gnome-system-monitor-2.28.1_1
        Upgrade gtkmm-2.20.3 to gtkmm-2.20.3_1
        Upgrade pangomm-2.26.2 to pangomm-2.26.2_1
        Upgrade gnome-terminal-2.30.1 to gnome-terminal-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade gnome-themes-2.30.1 to gnome-themes-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade gnome-utils-2.30.0,1 to gnome-utils-2.30.0_1,1
        Upgrade gstreamer-0.10.29 to gstreamer-0.10.29_1
        Upgrade gtk-1.2.10_21 to gtk-1.2.10_22
        Upgrade gtkspell-2.0.16_2 to gtkspell-2.0.16_3
        Upgrade guile-1.8.6_3 to guile-1.8.6_4
        Upgrade libaudiofile-0.2.6_1 to libaudiofile-0.2.7
        Upgrade libcddb-1.3.1 to libcddb-1.3.2
        Upgrade libidn-1.15 to libidn-1.15_1
        Upgrade libmms-0.5 to libmms-0.5_1
        Upgrade libmodplug-0.8.8 to libmodplug-0.8.8.1
        Upgrade neon29-0.29.3 to neon29-0.29.3_1
        Upgrade notification-daemon-0.4.0_5 to notification-daemon-0.4.0_6
        Upgrade php5-5.3.2 to php5-5.3.2_1
        Upgrade seed-2.30.0 to seed-2.30.0_1
        Upgrade gnome-js-common-0.1.2 to gnome-js-common-0.1.2_1
        Upgrade webkit-gtk2-1.2.0 to webkit-gtk2-1.2.1_1
        Upgrade x264-0.0.20100222_1 to x264-0.0.20100222_2
        Upgrade yasm-1.0.1 to yasm-1.0.1_1
        Upgrade xkeyboard-config-1.8 to xkeyboard-config-1.8_1
        Upgrade yelp-2.30.1 to yelp-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade audacious-2.3 to audacious-2.3_1
        Upgrade audacious-plugins-esound-2.3_1 to audacious-plugins-esound-2.3_3
        Upgrade feh-1.3.4_8 to feh-1.5
        Upgrade ffmpeg-0.5.1_3,1 to ffmpeg-0.5.2,1
        Upgrade filezilla-3.3.2.1_1 to filezilla-3.3.2.1_2
        Upgrade gnome-games-2.30.1 to gnome-games-2.30.1_1
        Upgrade graphviz-2.26.3_2 to graphviz-2.26.3_3
        Upgrade pan-0.133_3 to pan-0.133_4
        Upgrade quicksynergy-0.9.0_3 to quicksynergy-0.9.0_4
        Upgrade rpm-3.0.6_14 to rpm-3.0.6_15
        Upgrade terminator-0.13_2 to terminator-0.13_3
        Upgrade windowmaker-0.92.0_9 to windowmaker-0.92.0_10
        Upgrade wine-1.1.44_1,1 to wine-1.2.r2,1
        Upgrade xchat-2.8.6_6 to xchat-2.8.6_7
---------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
system prompted me following error message:

configure: error: 
*** You must have either have gettext support in your C library, or use the
*** GNU gettext library. ([url]http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/gettext.html[/url]

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
[email]gnome@FreeBSD.org[/email], and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/devel/glib20/work/glib-2.24.1/config.log", (b) the output of the
failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might be a
good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website,
copy-and-paste into [url]http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com[/url], or use send-pr(1) with
the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list
(gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are
usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glib20.

===>>> make failed for devel/glib20
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for glib-2.24.1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for ORBit2-2.14.18 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Now I dont know how to proceed, after this no able to use fluxbox or any other xsession, flux starts but hangs with no mouse interaction and following message:

```
fbsetbg: something went wrong while setting the wallpaper.
Run wmsetbg random /home/..../xxxxx.jpg from an xterm to find.... (not visible anymore)
```


What can I do now? x(

I see on screen console also: 
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: shared object "libintl.so.8" not found required by wmsetbg
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2010)

Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## sysman (Jun 3, 2010)

there's a lot of things into, what should I have to point on?

Thanx


----------



## sysman (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm trying to guess.... UPDATING tell me that as a result of the upgrade to gettext-0.17, the shared library version of libintl has changed, so I will need to rebuild all ports that depend on gettext:

`# portmaster -r gettext`


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 3, 2010)

sysman said:
			
		

> I'm trying to guess.... UPDATING tell me that as a result of the upgrade to gettext-0.17, the shared library version of libintl has changed, so I will need to rebuild all ports that depend on gettext:
> 
> # portmaster -r gettext



http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14655

Maybe will help you above link.


----------



## sysman (Jun 3, 2010)

uhm, yeah, problem is quite similar... damn! 
I've ran [cmd=]portmaster -r gettext[/cmd] and ran [cmd=]portmaster -a[/cmd] again. It seems updating now, cross fingers, ...


----------



## sysman (Jun 3, 2010)

argh, compiling stopped with:

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libintl.so.8" not found, required by "gawk"
config.status: error: could not create Makefile
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]autotools@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach
the "/usr/ports/devel/gettext/work/gettext-0.18/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gettext.

===>>> make failed for devel/gettext
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```

It seems not able to upgrade this fk package, whY?? symlink to libintl.so.9 is existent, so... I dont know how proceed now.


----------



## sysman (Jun 3, 2010)

I try to create libintl.so.8 symlinked to libintl.so.9 and [cmd=]portmaster -w -r gettext/cmd] again.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 3, 2010)

In Updating (right below gettext issue) it's also written about libintl.so.8: *gobject-introspection* package.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 3, 2010)

sysman, *format your posts*!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 3, 2010)

The following may help in this case:
(post #7 above, actually)
so if you figure it could, you could...
1... copy the two .so. files
2... run the command below, see if gettext will install *then*
3... rebuild all gettext-dependent ports
4... remove the two .so. files

I had to 

```
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/gettext-[number]
```
before gettext would build.  However, I copied 
the old .so. (2 actually, see below) to /usr/local/lib/compat
so programs would work in the meantime 
(you *may* even have to copy the two .so. files to
an intermediate location other than the /compat/ for
it to build, just conjecture though.)
(libintl.so.8 , libgettextpo.so.4 ) before all
gettext ports are rebuilt (Not that it particularly
matters to anyone reading this post, but that may be 
a while as I'm delaying rebuilding the /glib20/ ports
for a while).


----------



## sysman (Jun 10, 2010)

I confirm, procedure followed by me in my previous post, worked. Thanks to everybody.


----------

